

Sushi: a tiny, simple hypervisor-based monitoring tool - adulau
https://github.com/tandasat/Sushi

======
jmnicolas
"Sushi is a tiny, simple hypervisor based monitoring tool detecting and
stopping some of PatchGuard activities from Ring-1."

I know what a hypervisor is, I know Ring-1 is something like the vital area of
the Windows kernel, and Patchguard seems to be a tool to protect the kernel
but I still don't understand what Sushi is.

Is it a hacking tool to corrupt the kernel ?

